# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Will we see a deflationary period in the US?

## cb03037

It seems the Fed is backed into a corner. They can't really lower rates much before hitting negative and QE is becoming less effective each time.
What are the odds we will see a deflationary period in the coming future in the US?
Is this even possible?
Or will prices continue to spiral upwards endlessly into hyperinflation as the currency is inflated?

What do you think and why?

----------


## oyarde

I do not see the fed really backed into a corner . They can basically do whatever they like regardless if it is harmful to the citizens because america is weak and this is allowed. Right now there is no real reason for them to consider lowering rates that I see . I am not expecting deflationary at this time and based on the past then yes  I would lean towards prices spiraling upwards as the currency becomes more worthless .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Unless the Fed starts loosening, there's going to be a recession soon. 

Either way, preemptively or reactively, the Fed's going to be loosening.

And it's going to stay loose for the foreseeable future, because this debt-addled economy is utterly dependent on cheap credit. 

I'm expecting a 2008-style recession, but the recovery will include much higher inflation and much lower growth.

Stagflation

----------


## Leaning Libertarian

I see the fed backed into a corner.  They typically do whatever they like regardless if it is harmful to the citizens because their Globalist Bolshevik "handlers" have devastating blackmail material on prominent American politicians, causing them to be weak and allow the fed to do whatever they like.  The one with a most outspoken opinion on every other topic remains especially silent on this topic. Officials have confiscated much of this evidence and now are the ones in possession of the compromising blackmail material.  When you soon notice typical Democratic party politicians start to  support deportations, border walls, and taking on the fed policy, consider who is now blackmailing them.

----------


## cage0392

fghfh

----------


## Todd

I think it's highly unlikely that we correct it ourselves since most nations seem to follow this path until it's too late and the whole thing recorrects itself in the bad way.  I don't know when the bad correction happens.  5 years 10 years?  


I do know I need is to lock in my house at the lowest rate possible and make some good investments before this happens to help stave off the mess.

----------

